# when do you see more deer



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

When do you see more deer. I hunt in northern most wood county there small woods and big crop fields. I see more deer in the evening here just curious to what you see though out the state


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Because of the lay of the land and normal west/north west winds I always hunt in the evening... I start hunting mornings during the rut.... I've always done better in the evening historically on other properties- seemed like I'd always bump deer going in.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on the time of year, and just the individual day in general. Most people don't hunt mornings enough to know how to hunt them correctly. Hunting over fields in the morning isn't always very productive, though the deer are are up and active. Just not where most people want to sit.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I see more deer in the mornings but you have to be in the right stands. One stand we have we only see deer in the 1st hour of daylight. On 2 other stand it's rare to see any deer before 9:00 and the movement can continue until noon or later. Of course during the rut all rules are off and the deer can move all day.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't hunt ohio but I hunt travel lanes that's pretty far off from any feeding areas so I see most of my deer between about 8:30 to 10:30 in the mornings here in Indiana. I have been deer hunting since 1981 and have failed to get at least one deer every yr but 3, last yr being one of those. and I have taken maby 5 deer in the afternoon hunts.

I just don't see many deer in the afternoon. I guess its just the places I like to hunt. here in Indiana you can hunt from 1/2 hr before sunrise to 1/2 hr after sunset. I took one deer at 1:00 in the afternoon the rest were close to dark on the ones I took in the afternoon. the earliest I have taken one was 6 minutes after legal hunting. and have taken them as late as 11:00. 11:00 is when I usually quit for my morning hunt.

I have taken a few in the middle of the day while still hunting. I would go in and eat lunch then get bored and start still hunting until I would go in my stand for my afternoon hunt. I use to get back on stand about 12:30 or 1:00 but now I wait until about 3:00 I just didn't see many deer between 11:00 and 3:00 to make it worth my time to set in a stand, so I would still hunt. now im not able to do much walking so I don't still hunt any more. its just mornings and afternoons.
sherman


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Evening is best for me, I think if I remember correctly I've only taken a few deer in the morning the rest are evening kills!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> ....11:00 is when I usually quit for my morning hunt. sherman


Try staying on stand another hour. The last few years I have notice a huge upswing in late morning movement especially back away from feeding areas.
If acorns are falling I see them move all day.


----------



## sportinwood (Jul 31, 2010)

Depends on location. Some places I hunt I don't see anything in the evenings and some only the evenings.


----------



## fordman (Sep 23, 2010)

I see them in the morning and I'm in Sandusky county. I've hunted at all times but my stand only produces from 7-9am. Like clockwork. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I see more deer on morning hunts which usually last until noon. I have shot most of my bigger bucks in the afternoon though.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

crappiedude said:


> Try staying on stand another hour. The last few years I have notice a huge upswing in late morning movement especially back away from feeding areas.
> If acorns are falling I see them move all day.


the 1st few yrs I hunted I would spend the whole day on stand and I just didn't see enough deer to make it worthwhile to hunt from about 11:00 to 1:00 so I started taking a lunch brake and then after lunch I would still hunt for a couple of hours and took a few deer while still hunting. now I have trouble walking so I just don't still hunt any more. but at one time I did hunt later than 11:00.

I have taken 2 deer within 150 yrds of the parking lot where we parked. I was still hunting on my way back to the parking lot and look over not 15 yrds from the fire trail and 2 deer was bedded down. I shot 1 of them and looked around and the guys that were hunting with me had walked within 10 yrds of those 2 deer and hadn't seen them as they walked back to the parking lot. another time my nephew and son was helping me drag in a small 8 pointer I had taken. we was about 100 yrds from the parking lot and I was looking in the woods from the fire trail we was on, and there was 2 big does standing watching us. I just raised up my gun and shot one of them. I have taken a lot more deer while walking in the middle of the day than I ever seen while stand hunting the middle of the day. but that's just been my luck hunting. so now I just don't hunt the middle of the day even tho I know you can get deer then. I just hunt the prime times for me.
sherman


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

during the rut, I've made it twice all day...man it gets tough, if its a warmer day and the suns beatin down... spending the whole day didn't pay off for me...maybe just bragging rights!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

It really depends on the location as was mentioned. On property we hunt in Pike county we don't see the deer until 10-11am every morning. 11am-dark is the prime hunting; we call 11am the "majic hour" as that is when we usually begin seeing action.

Why?

Because we are well back in the timber. We have to wait for the deer to leave the fields in the morning and make their way several hundred yards through the woods. Some don't even come to us as they bed much closer to the fields. But many bed above us. It isn't uncommon to see the same deer go through at 11am and come right back at 4-5pm returning to the fields.

We see deer early at times, but it is rare.

During rut I always hunt as long as possible which often is all day. We always sit all day during gun season every day we hunt. Looking back I often wonder why I get out of bed so early as I've killed very few deer before 9am. Although one of my best bucks was taken minutes after 7am. The last 10 seasons I've killed only a single deer before 11am.
5-6 of my best bucks have all been shot after 11am. 3 mid day from 11:30am-2:30pm and 2 right at last shooting light. The 6th was taken first thing in the morning as mentioned.

If I had to chose it would be an easy decision....I'd hunt from late morning till dark. I do love being in the woods to watch everything wake up though.....one of the reasons we still hit Pike county well before sun up when we rarely see deer the first 3-5 hours of the hunt.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

For me, for whatever reason, mornings a re by far the best for me in sightings, I still hunt evenings the most though, because I am lazy.


----------



## walleyezak (Jul 16, 2012)

We hunt southeastern ohio and I usually see/kill most of my deer around 8-10 am and then again about 2 hours before sunset......I have a hard time seeing deer between 11a-3p.....but like many have said different hunting areas


----------

